# Razor Rescaled



## Mr.Magnus (Feb 6, 2014)

I Found this MK31 NOS unstamped and thought i would do something fun with it. So i got it laser engraved with my Signature . I had a friend make me scales from a piece of grade A Koa i had laying around. i also coated it with superglue to give it a shiny finish. The wedge is Muskox horn.































Group Shot with the brushes i just finished.


----------



## chefjohnboyardee (Feb 7, 2014)

Bravely done!


----------



## skiajl6297 (Feb 7, 2014)

MG N31. Love it.


----------

